

Just launched my first product - Earbuds you can wear on your wrist - odnacs
http://www.fluxaud.io/shop/magbuds
What do you guys think?
======
Widdershin
This is a pretty cool idea. If you actually do free shipping to New Zealand,
I'll pick some up next paycheck.

